# V112 Errors despite network connection



## wemmick (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Bolt with 2 Minis connected to it. One is connected via MoCA, the other via ethernet.

Until recently, both minis were working fine. As of a couple days ago, when I try to watch live tv or a show recorded on the bolt, I get a message saying:

Title not available cannot be watched now because the TiVo box can't connect to the Family Room box. (V112) _ it goes on and concludes with: _For more info, visit tivo.com/help/V112

I can _browse_ the shows from the Family room box and I can watch content on Netflix. I have successfully connected to the TiVo service.

I've searched for V112 errors here but haven't found anything that resolved the issue.

Ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My search turned up an old post: new mini streams video from apps but v112 for live or recorded

I would start by a network total shutdown. Bring it up starting with the modem - router - switches - TiVo host - Mini. Give each piece time to fully boot.

I just finished using my Mini for an hour without any problems, so I doubt TiVo is having problems.

See: FIX : Connectivity TiVo Romio and TiVo Mini v125 and v112


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm having the problem between a Roameo and Bolt. No problem on the Roameo seeing what's on the Bolt, just can't watch it. Rebooted both boxes and the router. This is a brand new problem - we watch shows between TIVO's all the time. Before I rebooted the router I got a V117 error, after the V112. Quite a mystery.


----------



## cg77018 (Nov 5, 2017)

I may have found the problem, but not the solution. It seems to be the forced ads that TiVo now puts at the beginning of the recordings.
Every single time I am watching the mini connected to Roamio with the WiFi dongle by tivo, I have zero issues until I select a recording from the DVR to watch. Once I select the recording, the ad that TiVo forces upon you causes the error code V112.
Thanks a lot TiVo - if I wasn’t already lifetime subscriber, I’d be gone. Shame on you TiVo


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

cg77018 said:


> I may have found the problem, but not the solution. It seems to be the forced ads that TiVo now puts at the beginning of the recordings.
> Every single time I am watching the mini connected to Roamio with the WiFi dongle by tivo, I have zero issues until I select a recording from the DVR to watch. Once I select the recording, the ad that TiVo forces upon you causes the error code V112.
> Thanks a lot TiVo - if I wasn't already lifetime subscriber, I'd be gone. Shame on you TiVo


Call and request to opt out of the pre-roll ads due to the problem.

Scott


----------



## cg77018 (Nov 5, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> Call and request to opt out of the pre-roll ads due to the problem.
> 
> Scott


Thanks! I'll give that a shot. It's been driving us crazy!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cg77018 said:


> HerronScott said:
> 
> 
> > cg77018 said:
> ...


Did opting out of the pre-roll ads resolve your V112 errors?


----------

